# Filthy cheapskate 58.5 tamper...



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm a filthy cheapskate, but want to get a better fitting tamper for my Rocket...

Coffee Chap kindly tells me I need a 58.5 but I don't want to spend hundreds nor thousands on a shiny titanum/gold/platinum/diamond/whatever tamper from someone cool.

Does anyone have any recommendations please?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Made by knock?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Torr is going to be your best bet. Especially with discount through CoffeeChap.

You certainly aren't talking hundreds. The Pergtamp is the other option at £90 I think.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm a £10 happy donkey kinda guy...

Anyone know what these aforementioned works of tamping art cost please?


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Go into your local engineering shop they will cut you one get a 8 mm hole bored and tapped and put your old handle on might be a little rough around the edges but would be a right cheapskate alternative lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Close your eyes, buy a Torr Titanium TI 58.55mm from coffeechap and be done with it. You've got high end equipment (Rocket & Mythos) why scrimp on something you'll use all the time? Sure you could purchase a cheaper tamper, then when you're not entirely happy you'll probably end up buying another slightly more expensive one. Before you know it you'll possibly have a small growing collection that cost you more than the TI 58.55mm. Just my two pence...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think happy donkey only do the 58mm ? £18


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Think happy donkey only do the 58mm ? £18


Yes; I have two!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The resurrection said:


> Go into your local engineering shop they will cut you one get a 8 mm hole bored and tapped and put your old handle on might be a little rough around the edges but would be a right cheapskate alternative lol


I'm loving this suggestion!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Close your eyes, buy a Torr Titanium TI 58.55mm from coffeechap and be done with it. You've got high end equipment (Rocket & Mythos) why scrimp on something you'll use all the time? Sure you could purchase a cheaper tamper, then when you're not entirely happy you'll probably end up buying another slightly more expensive one. Before you know it you'll possibly have a small growing collection that cost you more than the TI 58.55mm. Just my two pence...


Thanks - will ask him for a price.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

58.4 basic handle torr is about 40 quid


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks; my goodness: that's a lot of money.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You might want to sit down then before being told the price of a TI 58.55m!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> Thanks; my goodness: that's a lot of money.


really? they actually work out at 42 euros with the forum discount but i am waiting for some more bases


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Coffee chap looking to purchase a torr so looking through the torr catalogue now is it ok to pm you when I pick one out for the forum discount


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just post on the torr thread


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

you don't buy an Aston Martin and then run it on Tesco unleaded!

If you are going to make the most of some pretty high end kit then you have to be prepared to spend a bit on the peripherals.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> really? they actually work out at 42 euros with the forum discount but i am waiting for some more bases


Just seems a lot for a chunk of metal! That's all I'm saying - not hating!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> you don't buy an Aston Martin and then run it on Tesco unleaded!
> 
> If you are going to make the most of some pretty high end kit then you have to be prepared to spend a bit on the peripherals.


Yeah, but is the material of any real significance? If it's flat and machined to the correct tolerance I don't see why it has to be be made of Zebrano and expensive metals. I think some people pay over the odds (their choice) for shiny stuff that delivers no discernible improvement in anything other than aesthetics.

Does stainless steel perform any lesser job than titanium?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jonc said:


> Just seems a lot for a chunk of metal! That's all I'm saying - not hating!



View attachment 12594


Try tamping your coffee with a chunk of metal and see how you get on .

Then try one of the Torr Tampers out ,

im sure you'll see the difference in the cup .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 12594
> 
> 
> Try tamping your coffee with a chunk of metal and see how you get on .
> ...


Ill offer £10 posted please?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 12594
> 
> 
> Try tamping your coffee with a chunk of metal and see how you get on .
> ...


xD If that chunk of metal was flat on one side and perfect size for my basket I totally would tamp with that to try it out..

I have 5 tampers at the moment though and none are fully fitting for this basket, need to try a 58.

Dave, could I send over one of my baskets in the mail to see if your tamper (I presume its a 58) would fit it correctly? I have bought far too many tampers incorrectly.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cana

If you tell coffeechap exactly which basket you have, he'll tell you which tamper will be the best fit. He's very knowledgable on such matters!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Get whiteyj to 3D print one!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> Just seems a lot for a chunk of metal! That's all I'm saying - not hating!


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22459-Tamper&p=275658 - cheapest, 'close' matching tamper you'll likely get



jonc said:


> Yeah, but is the material of any real significance? If it's flat and machined to the correct tolerance I don't see why it has to be be made of Zebrano and expensive metals. I think some people pay over the odds (their choice) for shiny stuff that delivers no discernible improvement in anything other than aesthetics.
> 
> Does stainless steel perform any lesser job than titanium?


Machined to the correct tolerance is the expensive bit. Was it you who said they went to a machine shop you could do them but the tolerance was +- 0.5mm or something? Doesn't seem like much but it is.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Cana
> 
> If you tell coffeechap exactly which basket you have, he'll tell you which tamper will be the best fit. He's very knowledgable on such matters!


I have the standard baskets for Gaggia TS, which I assume are the same for the Gaggia Classic but I am not sure on that. I have a single,double and a triple.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Was it you who said they went to a machine shop you could do them but the tolerance was +- 0.5mm or something? Doesn't seem like much but it is.


No not me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It was Bongo: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21976-Tamper-tamper-tamper


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap stocks a decent range of tampers and has sold plenty (possibly more than any other member?) on here. He'll be able to advise you of what options there are available for the best fit for your particular baskets. It's then up to you if you go with the best fitting tamper or a cheaper alternative that doesn't fit so well. My guess is it'll be the former if you've bought five so far and still not 100% happy. This is why I suggested to jonc earlier on thread that whilst a Torr Titanium TI 58.55mm may not be the cheapest option, why spend the same amount or more purchasing a number of cheaper tampers and not being entirely happy when you can go straight for the best, most suitable tamper in the first place and save all the frustration. In hindsight I know, it's what I would have done rather than amass four different tampers then selling half of them on.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm going to be ordering a ti 58.55 but I have a made by knock 58.4 that I no longer use. I can stick it in the for sale forum for £25 for you if you want?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Chockymonster said:


> I'm going to be ordering a ti 58.55 but I have a made by knock 58.4 that I no longer use. I can stick it in the for sale forum for £25 for you if you want?


Thanks, might be interested - what are they new?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Buy a Porsche then stick cheapo tyres on it, the only bit in contact with the road.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the ridiculous analogies - keep 'em coming.

How is a Titanium 58.55 tamper any better than a 58.55 stainless steel one?

If it is I'm really happy to be educated.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Stronger, more resistant to knocks?

The market for 58.5(5)s is hardly saturated - it's the Torr or the Pergtamp really.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Perger tamp and the torr both have a sharp edge rather than a slightly rounded one. I believe the thinking behind the torr Titanium one was that it would keep the hard edge if it got knocked and not dent.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Buy a Porsche then stick cheapo tyres on it, the only bit in contact with the road.


Wot he said! This is so true, sad that it doesn't stop some people spending tens of thousands on a motor then seek out the cheapest tyres known to man!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc said:


> How is a Titanium 58.55 tamper any better than a 58.55 stainless steel one?


If there is a 58.55mm stainless steel tamper on the market, it's the first I've heard of it. I've only seen mention of the Torr TI which is fairly new on the market (less than 6 months?)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> Thanks, might be interested - what are they new?


get that it will do what you want it to


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap, just the man.

Please offer your tuppence on a Titanium 58.55mm tamper.

Thanks.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Chockymonster said:


> I'm going to be ordering a ti 58.55 but I have a made by knock 58.4 that I no longer use. I can stick it in the for sale forum for £25 for you if you want?


If that offer is still open and it fits my basket I'll go for it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> If there is a 58.55mm stainless steel tamper on the market, it's the first I've heard of it. I've only seen mention of the Torr TI which is fairly new on the market (less than 6 months?)


Yeah was thinking of exploring getting one made Vs. off the shelf price insanity.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> If there is a 58.55mm stainless steel tamper on the market, it's the first I've heard of it. I've only seen mention of the Torr TI which is fairly new on the market (less than 6 months?)


Pergtamp is 58.5 and is stainless

I'm releasing a 58.555 basla wood tamper next month


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Pergtamp is 58.5 and is stainless
> 
> I'm releasing a 58.555 basla wood tamper next month


Hadn't heard of Pergtamp 58.5mm until saw you mention it on this thread but then can't say I've exactly been researching them.

Balsa wood idea sounds like it could be a floater, lol!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.mattperger.com/pergtamp - the applicance of science


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I'm releasing a 58.555 basla wood tamper next month


Dude, if you haven't heard.

It's all about the 58.6 papier-mâché...

This one has a prototype handle to minimise RSI.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jenns decided to go with the titanium base as he thought (as is the warning with the PRGR tamp) that the edge was very susceptible to damage, the titanium base is much more resistant to damage, that said he will be doing a goldfinger 58.55 trap sharp in steel very soon.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> Dude, if you haven't heard.
> 
> It's all about the 58.6 papier-mâché...
> 
> This one has a prototype handle to minimise RSI.


That is a direct copy of my sponge 58.6 tamp. I have it patented in Europe and North America


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> That is a direct copy of my sponge 58.6 tamp. I have it patented in Europe and North America


SPONGE?

Start a thread immediately!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Any chance of dragging this back on topic?!

So I think we're saying 58.4 Knock for cheapness - 58.55 Torr for next level up - 58.5 Pergtamp for next price up + 'science' - 58.55 Torr TI for ultimate tamptitude?

Or leftfield: commission your own at a local machining shop with debatable degrees of accuracy?

Is this a fair assessment/summary?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22698-FS-MBK-58-35-Walnut-Tamper-ACME-Cups-Toroid-Jug-Shot-Glasses


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks - I saw this mate - but is the accuracy enough; would I be better pursuing a 58.5?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think price wise:-

MBK 58.35

Torr 58.4 (Trapez convex good IMO)

TORR TI 58.55

Perg tamp


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think price wise:-
> 
> MBK 58.35
> 
> ...


THis

BTW love the sponge idea, prevents you from over compressing the puck. Genius.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc said:


> So I think we're saying 58.4 Knock for cheapness - 58.55 Torr for next level up - 58.5 Pergtamp for next price up + 'science' - 58.55 Torr TI for ultimate tamptitude?


Almost but not quite...

Think I'm right in saying there is only one Torr 58.55mm and that is the TI. With a stainless steel version of a Goldfinger Trapez in the pipeline judging by coffeechap's earlier post.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah get you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> BTW love the sponge idea, prevents you from over compressing the puck. Genius.


Good for clean up,

Soak in hot water prior to tamping for pre-infusion.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

In all honesty bar the beans or say a (precision made with science bla bla) basket, then well a coffee tamper is one of the more affordable luxuries you can get on this coffee making lark. I mean you can spend a fortune on a machine be it coffee maker or grinder, I'd love to but we'll out of my league for now but figure I'll save and one day.....

However a tamper well not only can it be precision and do the job well but also look really nice, they are little pieces of art.

I'd get the best looking one that's a well made one and use it while feeling smug. When not in use leave it displayed near your coffee making apparatus and stand there looking at it, admire it's shape and form and feel smug again. I still do this with mine and it only cost me £40.

It's precision, feels good in hand bla bla it works. I still love the contrast of the machined metal to the smooth flow of the olive handle, I truly do find it a beautiful little piece of art aswell as being a well made working piece of equipment/tool.

Spend enough to buy you well made precision and something you like the look of and I don't think you'll look back and regret it, just look at it and admire it. Perhaps even after use while supping on a cup you've just made.

Of course this is just my opinion and I am known to ramble on....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I actually don't appreciate shiny tampers that much. I can appreciate knives, pens, watches and so on. But tampers don't do it - I'd appreciate a black metal powder coated tamper (if food safe!) but only if it complemented the grinder and machine.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

http://espro.ca/dillinger-tamper/

I almost bought one of these, on my life true. Dillinger has always fascinated me....

Art is in the eye of the beholder.......etc etc


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

That's pretty cool. But a shiny silver machine and a dull silver grinder makes for mass mismatching.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck getting hold of a Pergtamp after next week


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Haha see!

.........but just the name alone makes it cool.......

End of day worth buying precision as it works, as for looks etc only you will know what works for you be it a cool name, tough look, or smooth sleek sexy lines or curves and if you looking to match stuff well now your talking pure sex hahaha


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Function, quality, usability and price all win over aesthetics!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That's a very sensible outlook. Set your price. Narrow down the field to the ones that fit your above categories.

Then pick the one you like the look of most out of what's left ;p


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bling bling bling.......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I always look for the cheapest thing that does the necessary then say: what does x do for an extra y pounds. Is it worth it? It seems very logical but I know buying stuff rarely involves logic - just justification - that's why I have so much ludicrous stuff


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Good luck getting hold of a Pergtamp after next week


What's happening?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What's happening?


Yeah? Wot he said!!!

Spill the beans, so to speak.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

jonc said:


> I actually don't appreciate shiny tampers that much. I can appreciate knives, pens, watches and so on. But tampers don't do it - I'd appreciate a black metal powder coated tamper (if food safe!) but only if it complemented the grinder and machine.


Something like this then??


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah. I'm really really tempted by these.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've now acquired a tamper upgrade. The happy donkey is due to be mothballed. Thanks for the input from (almost) everyone!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc said:


> I've now acquired a tamper upgrade.


What did you opt for in the end?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

An MBK 58.35 in the end.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jonc said:


> I've now acquired a tamper upgrade. The happy donkey is due to be mothballed. Thanks for the input from (almost) everyone!


That's good news.

Hope that you didn't have to blow all your pocket money


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No need for food safe powder coat, I got a Knock heft in stealth colours (black and walnut). Apparently the black is some super-hard coating. I just thought it looked cool next to my 65e!


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Same as ours. Black and walnut, to go with DSOL


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

MBK have just released their HEFT 58.5 online should anyone be interested -

£40 inc Strada basket.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> No need for food safe powder coat, I got a Knock heft in stealth colours (black and walnut). Apparently the black is some super-hard coating. I just thought it looked cool next to my 65e!


I have that one.. as you say, looks great!

The texture of the black sometimes holds on to a few grounds. . as someone on here suggested, extra fine (000 / 0000) wire wool lets you polish the slight texture out.


----------



## dg7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just ordered one, thanks for the heads up


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

"daily use over nearly 2 years has proved that the larger tampers worked - and elsewhere, world championship class baristas have made technical analyses and eloquent statements as to why this new size is more effective. "

WHere did you see the price? The store won't open for on the MBK page


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> That's good news.
> 
> Hope that you didn't have to blow all your pocket money


I did that buying the mythos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> MBK have just released their HEFT 58.5 online should anyone be interested -
> 
> £40 inc Strada basket.


This may not be important to you but it isnt ( or at least doesnt appear to be ) the same design as the torr or perger tamps , i see no mention of sharp razor edge at all . the sides are straight not tampered . Could you nutate with this ??? Unlikely ( taking experience from the flat sided 58.5 tamper that londinium made , you could not nutate with it and has since changed to a tapered side design )

Would appear to be just bigger in diameter


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> "daily use over nearly 2 years has proved that the larger tampers worked - and elsewhere, world championship class baristas have made technical analyses and eloquent statements as to why this new size is more effective. "
> 
> WHere did you see the price? The store won't open for on the MBK page


Working for me; but I can't justify buying one!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> "daily use over nearly 2 years has proved that the larger tampers worked - and elsewhere, world championship class baristas have made technical analyses and eloquent statements as to why this new size is more effective. "
> 
> WHere did you see the price? The store won't open for on the MBK page


It doesnt look lime the same design though . flat sided , no sharp edge , just bigger diameter ..

If it s its bigger diameter only ( as opposed to tapered and razor edge like a torr and and merger ) , then it will be a tight fit for non vst basket , that has tapered walls baskets and be difficult to nutate with

Is it milled to the same degree of accuracy as say a torr is ( if £40 with a baket then hmmm )

By all means buy one , just be aware that it isnt potentially the same as a torr or other tampers that people have recently fussed over ....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> By all means buy one , just be aware that it isnt potentially the same as a torr or other tampers that people have recently fussed over ....


Don't think it's claiming to be the same as a Torr tho!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Made by knock tampers are fantastic for the price, I'm not very impressed by their service though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Don't think it's claiming to be the same as a Torr tho!


agreeit doesnt mention torr

It likens it, if not by name, to the perger design though and therefore a torr.....

and elsewhere, world championship class baristas have made technical analyses and eloquent statements as to why this new size is more effective"

It is insinuating that the size alone produces the same results - this may or may not be the case , thats old ground i dont wanna go over but , perger and torrs described and or tested results arent just claimed to be as a result of the larger diameter base only...

It may be Size yes, but same design , doesnt look it ,

For what they are the tampers are great value but i was just trying to be clear , as to me the blurb on the site is a little less than transparent about the potential differences , in design , material , and therefore price and use.....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Link to new MBK Heft 58.5mm:

http://www.madebyknock.com/heft-585.html


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Link to new MBK Heft 58.5mm:
> 
> http://www.madebyknock.com/heft-585.html


And the link to buy: http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p15/new_heft_585_tamper___genuine_la_marzocco_precision_basket_in_17g%2F18g.html


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc

You going for one of these, seems to be within the type of budget you had in mind?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> jonc
> 
> You going for one of these, seems to be within the type of budget you had in mind?


I've since bought a 58.35!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc said:


> I've since bought a 58.35!


I know but thread title says Filthy cheapskate 58.5 tamper... and now one has become available, just for you!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is great news, another manufacturer finally realised that the size of the tamper should be that little bit bigger. This will be an improvement over the previous model and will certainly represent a good deal all in. I am a little confused why Peter needs to refer to another barista, which is clearly matt perger in his blurb as this tamper is not the same as either the Perger tamp or the torr!

It has straight sides so you will not be able to nutate properly in the basket as the straight sides prevent this, it is also not a sharp edge, it has a slight bevel which protects the edge of the tamper, but does not create the same fit as the pergr and the torr.

All that said it will be a better fit over the previous MBK tampers and is good value.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> I know but thread title says Filthy cheapskate 58.5 tamper... and now one has become available, just for you!


True.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My vote goes to Reg Barber. So many options and everything is swappable. Means you can explore many different base styles and materials at half the cost, assuming you are happy with handle you bought.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Like Trigger's broom


----------

